# Puppetswar's TLAC Dreadnought Arms



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Puppetswar's TLAC Arms (Updated Info)*

Puppetswar is coming out with a new set of twin-linked autocannon arms (that can fit a GW dreadnought, though it could fit other models as well).

*Update edit*: According to Puppets War's Facebook page, the arms will be sold individually and the price set at around 7 Euros. As to availability, an August 1 reply by Puppet's War to a comment said within the next 2 weeks.










And here are the CCW arms from a prior news post.









It's an interesting take, to extend the shoulders out, not quite sure how I feel about, though I am interested to see how other weapons would be depicted (flamer, CCW).


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

those arms look more like they would belong on a warjack in warmahordes more then on a dreadnought.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

yes it definitely has a warjack feel to it, but it also looks like it would work for preheresy! i think it looks sweet! How much?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

it doesnt look right. perhaps for ork stuff or something the Inquisition or SoB would use.

but that definitely does not belong on a dreadnought.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Gigantor said:


> yes it definitely has a warjack feel to it, but it also looks like it would work for preheresy! i think it looks sweet! How much?


Well, these are sneak peeks, so no price yet.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I really like those arms. Reminds me of Mech Warrior a little bit. Definitely better than a lot of the crappy conversions I see nowadays. I'll likely pick up some.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Anyone else think that the first arms look a bit pervy?


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> Anyone else think that the first arms look a bit pervy?


Get your mind out of the gutter my friend, lol.

The arms are pretty sweet IMO. Can't wait for the release so I can start adding them to my aresenal


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Cannons = 40k
Powerfists = Warjack

Get 2 for 1, eh?


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

those arms really do look out of place.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The shoulders just don't work for 40k on these. They're definately designed with Warmachine in mind rather then 40k. I hate the shoulder, and the fists look like a bad conversion... that said though the cannons are pretty sweet.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Shoulder pad looks like the company champion pad from the Command Squad box set.

If they're cheaper than the FW ones then I would certainly consider them, especially on the new FW Dread since it doesn't have Autocannon arms yet.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I think they look alright personally, echo sethis, if they're cheaper than the fw arms i think ill be ordering a set


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Those claw arms look hilarious, just makes me want to make honklng noises


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

the power fist looks like they're about to grab some tits! and the other consideration is LOS since they are lower than most dread guns.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

What DaKing said...

I'll just say "meh".


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Anythin-the autocannons would be nice for a Hydra Flak Tank


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

First arms don't suit 40k dreadnaughts.

Second arms look like he's groping something...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Second arms look like he's groping something...


honk honk are these things on?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ugh, those do not look correct on a glorious Imperial Dreadnought.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i like the second pic.  Titty grabbin' clamps! 

CP


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

*looks at pics*
*looks at FW Contemptor*
*looks back at pics*

I smell hax :S

bit meh. The arm section would be fine if it was thicker, at the moment it looks like piddly bit of support. How does the arm stay on when firing twinlinked autocannons, the arm would be ripped of from recoil


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

by using the force of recoil to chamber another round. example: the US Ma Deuce. you know nothing of firearms do you... Basically the barrel moves and acts as the slide to chamber another round. As evident by the ribbed recoil springs/dampers near the breach of each barrel. They help absorb shock and keep the weapon from blowing off it's mount... but i wont get into the technicalities of weapon engineering with you atm. Wikipedia can provide you with more info.

CP


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Not everyone knows how firearms work Ploss, don't bite his head off.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They would look so much better on this guy:










IMO


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Any info on how much those TLAC's are yet?


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

The shoulders remind me of the pre-heresy termy shoulder pads to some extent. I like them and think they'd be cool on a venerable or chaos dred.

Would also love to pics of them mounted on a contemptor pattern dred as well.....


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Not everyone knows how firearms work Ploss, don't bite his head off.


lol no, i know. haha, it's neither the time nor place for a dissertation on firearm mechanics. :laugh: nothing personal W.C.G. 

CP


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Judas Masias said:


> Any info on how much those TLAC's are yet?


According to Puppets War's Facebook page, the arms will be sold individually and the price set at around 7 Euros. As to availability, an August 1 reply by Puppet's War to a comment said within the next 2 weeks. (I'll edit the first post to reflect the new info.)


----------

